# Hankook Tyre thoughts



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi All,

Just wanted to share my thoughts on the Hankook tyres that came as standard on my 19" rims.

I know lots of folks hate the Hankooks and I was always a bit unsure. When I got my TT from new I was a bit gutted it came with the Hankook's on. I thought cheap tyres on a german car what the hell!

Well I can now say I have been very impressed with them. I have the 2L TFSI S-Tronic Quattro and I drive hard! M1 drive to work then country roads back home. Just done 27300 and replaced them all. Down to 3mm. So I got shed loads of miles from them. I find the grip is great in wet and dry conditions and the noise level is low! I liked them so much that I got 4 new Hankooks fitted yesterday. Love the rim protector on them and they fit the 5 spoke alloys really well.

Just wanted to pass on my thoughts to you all.


----------



## Alex_S (Sep 4, 2011)

I have no issues with them on my new TTRS. The Ventus S1 Evo2 went through some extensive tests on the Nurburgring ring to gain Audi approval to be fitted accross the RS range, which included being able to maintain peak performance for over 10 laps.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Terrible tyres! Only just about OK on a dry road in summer, but in the wet, they were poor and through the colder months they were truly awful on my TTS, in fact, they bordered on bloody dangerous, such was the level of grip they had. Also, very noisy and prone to tramlining too. The only thing they did well was wear slowly, which is double edged sword as you want to get them off the car asap. I decided to bin them at 20k, even though they still had 4mm left. Now I have got some proper tyres on my TTS (Continental Sport Contact 6) and I can honestly say the difference they make to the car is HUGE. Grip is way better, wet grip is night and day better, steering feel and response is hugely improved and tyre noise is reduced. MPG is about the same as the budget tyre.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Mark Pred said:


> Terrible tyres! Only just about OK on a dry road in summer, but in the wet, they were poor and through the colder months they were truly awful on my TTS. Also, very noisy and prone to tramlining too. Now I have got some proper tyres on my TTS (Continental Sport Contact 6) I can honestly say the difference they make to the car is huge.


What happened, were you losing grip with them? Can you elaborate on why they are terrible/poor/awful?

Its just that I haven't noticed them being bad, and I don't exactly drive like a granny


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Rev said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> > Terrible tyres! Only just about OK on a dry road in summer, but in the wet, they were poor and through the colder months they were truly awful on my TTS. Also, very noisy and prone to tramlining too. Now I have got some proper tyres on my TTS (Continental Sport Contact 6) I can honestly say the difference they make to the car is huge.
> ...


Aquaplaning, back end stepping out in the corners, loss of grip under braking, tramlining, poor traction, etc. Just generally crap on anything but a bone dry warm road surface and this isn't driving the car like a scolded stig either. My missis, who drives very sedately compared to most, got a huge scare doing just 50 on dual carriageway in the rain, when the car aquaplaned on her. Same thing happened to me going through some puddles where even a Fiesta on push bike tyres would have had more grip. Utter crap and robs you of confidence when driving a high performance car that should afford you with a lot of security in poor conditions. You have to experience decent tyres to really appreciate how poor they are... guess what tyre Audi fit to the R8 :roll: it aint a Hankook :wink:


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

I had Hankooks from new too. From my experience they are ok but not awesome. Pretty good on dry though a bit noisy, and quite prone to aquaplanning on wet.


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

My TTS came with Bridgestone Potenza S001 tyres. Not sure they are much better!


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

jonstatt said:


> My TTS came with Bridgestone Potenza S001 tyres. Not sure they are much better!


I'm with you on that, I find them very noisy, grip well in the dry but I don't have the confidence in the wet. Will change to Goodyear's as soon as I can justify the change. Will be using Dunlop Winters over the next few months so I'll report back once I have got a few miles on them


----------



## Tinmachine (May 17, 2017)

I had Bridgestone Potenza S001 tyres when the car was delivered - which I found to be noisy and firm, but really good on corners and at speed. Didn't notice any issues in the wet either. They seemed designed to keep the car firmly on the road at all times, including some heavy jolts (not much 'give') on uneven roads at speed.

2 years later - Audi main dealer has replaced the Bridgestone's with 4 Hankook Evo tyres. Some observations below:

1. They were a lot cheaper than Bridgestone. By about £45 per tyre.
2. They are quieter and more comfortable - but this is because the tyre is not as rigid at the Bridgestone.
3. Because of less rigidity there is more noticeable 'bounce' at speed on uneven roads
4. The car also feels less 'hunkered' down in corners at speed - but the grip appears to be the same. I cant say there was any loss in traction.

They havent been tried properly in the wet yet and I will see what they are like in the coming winter months. But they look good on the car and are so far doing the job for a slightly cheaper price.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I've found the Hankooks to be..... ok

I've had one aquaplane where the car jumped a foot to the right! But in the dry and the damp they've been ok so far.

On my old scirocco I used to like Conti sport contacts (had the v3 and 5 on there and both were good although wore out quite quickly - 15k miles) and Pirelli Pzeros.

When I come up for a change I'll probably go Pzero or Eagle F1s.


----------

